# 114 Miles in One day...one ONE Wheel!



## UniGeezer (Feb 27, 2011)

*114 Miles in One day...on ONE Wheel!*

Greetings!

This is my 114 mile “mega-century” video. I did this as a "double my age" ride, just filmed 3/10/13.

And what an incredible journey it was! Aside from a massive tire blowout (my friend's fixie), to having to bob & weave cautiously through a maze of bikers, skateboarders, roller bladers, and people constantly trying to cross the path without looking, it was a fantastic adventure of a lifetime that I will never forget!

I had to ride the last 10 miles in the dark--and only had my prescription SUNglasses, which I accidentally stepped on and broke while stretching!

* Watch for my free-mount attempt at mile 85! (I was a bit shocked at what happened!)

Hope you enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Geezer, Loved that video. If you can do that on one wheel...I'd love to see what you could do on 2! Great ride. Would love to learn how to ride a unicycle like that. Are you clipped in the pedals? Also, are you wearing armor? Almost looks like you are wearing elbow and shin guards as protection in a fall? Thanks for sharing the video with us. Keep it up.


----------



## UniGeezer (Feb 27, 2011)

mbaulfinger said:


> Hey Geezer, Loved that video. If you can do that on one wheel...I'd love to see what you could do on 2! Great ride. Would love to learn how to ride a unicycle like that. Are you clipped in the pedals? Also, are you wearing armor? Almost looks like you are wearing elbow and shin guards as protection in a fall? Thanks for sharing the video with us. Keep it up.


Thanks! Not clipped in, and would not want to be in a fall! I use 5.10 karvers and Wellgo MG-1 pedals for a great grip combo. No elbow guards on this ride but yes, I had knee/shin guards and wrist wrap gloves.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Terry, 

Great job. Doing it on a Sunday with the bike path as crowded as I know it was makes is even more of a challenge. I wish I could have caught up with you, unfortunately I wasn't riding that day or I'm sure I would have seen you. When your buddy got his flat you guys were right down the street from Marina Bike Rental. Craig (the owner) would have had a replacement tire. 

Hope to catch up with you out there sometime.


----------



## perpetuum_mobile (Nov 30, 2012)

To me unicycling is mystery just like race walking. Making a huge effort awkwardly when there obviously is a much more efficient and comfortable way to do it. (I mean riding a bicycle of course)

Great accomplishment, nevertheless! I hope to be as active and fit as you are when I am in mid fifties. I am even ready to start unicycling or race walking if that is what it takes.


----------



## yoshirama (Oct 18, 2012)

Unicycling may be less efficient way of cycling, but I think it's a good workout that requires more coordination and uses more of your entire body and small muscles to balance in all 4 directions. I'd say it's a good exercise to keep his body strong and mind sharp.


----------



## UniGeezer (Feb 27, 2011)

yoshirama said:


> Unicycling may be less efficient way of cycling, but I think it's a good workout that requires more coordination and uses more of your entire body and small muscles to balance in all 4 directions. I'd say it's a good exercise to keep his body strong and mind sharp.


Simplicity in minimal form, unicycling is indeed a great way to get fit and stay fit. No low gears to help climb hills, can never coast, no extra wheel and frame to stabilize balance. You are making continuous corrections for balance in all directions as well. 

And unlike bikes, you are directly over the axle and the feeling is such that you are one with the unicycle, like an extension of your body. So the potential for torque is maximal, especially for climbing hills 1:1. 

And the saddle, like the rest of today's high-end sport unicycles, have made quantum leaps in technology, resulting in far stronger and lighter components, and much more comfortable saddles. But 114 miles in ANY saddle is going cause discomfort at some point.


----------



## mbaulfinger (Aug 2, 2007)

I watched some of the Terry's other videos on YouTube....He rides terrain on his unicycle that I wish I could tackle on my dual suspension mtb!


----------

